# Residence certificate for Non-Europeans



## tiger015 (Jan 28, 2009)

Dear Friends,
I see a very active thread on the same for Europeans. Can you please post what are the required documents and procedure for non-Europeans (with non-EU family) to get residence card in Spain? Please help in getting information on whether required documents need to be apostilled or translated in Spanish. Also any specific requirements like when a particular document was issued.
Mucho Gracias


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

I will tell you a bit about my case as a Non-EU... BUT you will need to visit the website of your closest Spanish Embassy. You´ll see requirements for residence here.

I had a job offer in Madrid and the hiring company went to the Immigration & Labor Office and placed a request to sign a contract with a foreigner.
Once done this contract was sent to me and I went to the closest Spanish Embassy/Consulate with some required docs such as police, medical certificates and my passport. The Embassy then stamped a 3-month (I had to enter Spain in 3 months) VISA to my passport. When I arrived here I requested a NIE (ID) and registred in the census and social security as well as the IRPF (Taxes).

Hope it helps a bit. There are multiple cases such as entitlement of citizenship (relatives born in Spain), marriage to a Spanish, asylum, etc. 

Hope it helped a bit.

Cheers


----------



## tiger015 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks. Muchos Gracias. Let me ask specific questions. When you reached Spain and applied for NIE, what were the documents you had to submit? Did you had to submit police clearance certificates or medical certificates?

I am asking this because I have to make above available for the visa purpose in the consulate. However by the time I will reach Spain the police clearance certificates will be "too old". Are they needed at all?

Did you arrange a lawyer in Spain for NIE? Are these people issuing NIE flexible or rigid (as in North America)?




scharlack said:


> I will tell you a bit about my case as a Non-EU... BUT you will need to visit the website of your closest Spanish Embassy. You´ll see requirements for residence here.
> 
> I had a job offer in Madrid and the hiring company went to the Immigration & Labor Office and placed a request to sign a contract with a foreigner.
> Once done this contract was sent to me and I went to the closest Spanish Embassy/Consulate with some required docs such as police, medical certificates and my passport. The Embassy then stamped a 3-month (I had to enter Spain in 3 months) VISA to my passport. When I arrived here I requested a NIE (ID) and registred in the census and social security as well as the IRPF (Taxes).
> ...


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Tiger, I had my police certificates issued in Brazil and I took them to the Spanish Consulate in Sao Paulo. 

When my VISA was stamped on to my passport the police clearance docs were given back to me with stamps of the VISADO section of the consulate.

I wouldnt worry too much if your police certificates are not older than 3 months.

No, I have no lawyers assisting me BUT I do have the company staff providing me all the support I need such as what to do, when to do, etc.

BTW, in my case I had to present my work contract and the company had to pay taxes to get my NIE issued (aprox 370€)


----------



## tiger015 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks. This is very helpful. I talked to the consular people in Toronto and I am told that I would not need police certificates for the NIE in Spain once I present them int he consulate. In any case I will check again and see what happens.


----------

